# zte dxdsl 531b as repeater with teracom wifi router



## jeet101 (Jan 5, 2013)

helo friends ,
i am having a bsnl broadband connection with unlimited plan and recently purchased a wifi router of teracom from BSNL , i am also having a ZTE ZXDSL 531B router . my question is i am not getting good signal in my entire house so i want to use my extra router as repeater/wireless bridge / access point . kindly explain me how to configure it for extending my wifi signal (i want to use my teracom as my main router and zte as repeater). i am newbie so please explain me in as simple as possible. 
thank you


----------

